# I WILL be strong



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

The two soap-making books I ordered for myself (I had a book token for my birthday from DD) arrived today and I have just been to collect them from the shop.

Only problem is that now I want to sit and spend the afternoon studying them, then rush out and buy some ingredients and start NOW.

It is sunny. The autumn jobs at the barn need doing. The goats' feet need trimming. I have an animal food order arriving on the boat today and need to go and collect it and get it stored. And about a thousand other jobs that need doing

The soapmaking can wait.....the soapmaking can wait....the soapmaking can wait.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't rush it. Read your books throughly, till you understand and think you will feel comfortable with the process. Once you get going, there may not be time to stop & reread the book. You will love soaping, it can be very addictive. But don't start when you don't have time to complete the batch, or have other things on your mind that may distract you.

Come back and let us know how your 1st batch turns out.


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

Don't forget your safety glasses and gloves. They are the most important equipment.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Which books did you buy? There is one out there by Norma Coney that has some incorrect information. Remember, always add your *LYE TO THE WATER* (or other liquid) not the other way around.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you Tinker, I will do that. I AM looking forward to getting on with it though. Although I have a feeling that I will have to be patient as i am going to have to order most things from off-island.

Mistyf - I will get those before I start buying any ingredients, then I can't be tempted to start without them 

lathermaker - I have "smart soapmaking" and "milk soapmaking" by Anne Watson? Thank - will remember that about the lye


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

hoggie: do yourself a favor and make a plain water batch first before you attempt to make milk soap. The milk soap has a little bit of a learning curve before you get the hang of it. I've had the Milk Soapmaking book by Anne Watson and it's OK. Who's the author of the other book?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

The second book is also by Anne Watson. 

She does a recipe in there that she recommends for a first try which uses coconut oil, olive oil and shea butter? 

When I get started I am going to try a few recipes out of the "normal" soap book first. Then if I get on ok with it, I hope to try the milk soaps


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Anne's milk soap recipes are okay, but she recommends that you pasteurize, then freeze, then thaw your milk. It's not necessary. I freeze my raw milk in half full gallon bags, lay them on their side on cookie sheet to freeze flat.

When ready to use, chunk off portions of the frozen milk to add your lye. I have pictures on my soapmaking webpage.

I also thinks she calls for too much milk for her milk soap recipes.

Find (and learn how to use) a good lye calculator and run any and all recipes through it.

SoapCalc

MMS

I'm down to less than 100 bars of soap. I've never been this low in 10 years!! I spent late July and early August (when I usually make my Christmas inventory) in Oklahoma with my Daddy (brain cancer). Now, I'm up to my ears in canning garden produce. I should be able to get caught up with the canning by Sunday, then I'll be on a marathon soapmaking binge to bring my inventory back up around 1500 bars.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi MLF -Thanks - I wonder if this is an updated version of her book? She specifically says in this one that the milk does NOT need pasteurizing? And she gives two separate sets of directions - one uses milk ice cubes and the other appears to thaw the milk (haven't finished reading that part yet)?

Thanks again - will look for a lye calculator before I start making 

ETA - DUH !!! I just realised (I originally read your post when I was half asleep early this morning) that you included links to a calculator and pictures in your post. Thank you, will enjoy checking those out


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Hmmm Cyndi: I'm wondering if I'm thinking about the right book. I don't remember her saying that you should pasteurize the milk first...hmmmm better go find it.
As far as her recipes go...they are just OK (won't kill ya! LOL)....with experience the OP will figure out better ones.

Anyhoo, I don't pasteurize the milk either. Just get it from the farmer and freeze it like you do.

Off to find that book...you've got me wondering now! LOL

OP: if you want a really good up- to- date book, look for *The Everything Soapmaking Book* by Alicia Grosso. It covers a wide range of soapmaking techniques etc. Amazon has some used ones for a really good price.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Karla, You're right. 

I was thinking of Casey's book on milk soap making. My mistake. 

I take back everything I said about Anne's book.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Karla, You're right.
> 
> I was thinking of Casey's book on milk soap making. My mistake.
> 
> I take back everything I said about Anne's book.


Oh Yea, Casey's book was written quite a while ago. Come to think of it, she did have a long-winded description about pasteurizing the milk first. I completely forgot about that until you mentioned it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oi! I got her book after milk soaping for a few years from a friend that thought it was a nice gift ....

Heat the milk up, freeze it, thaw it, then use waaaay too much in the recipe! LOL!

As I read through it, I crossed stuff out, made notes in the margins, then passed it along to a new soap maker.

eta: yes, I'm an opinionated soaper!!!


----------

